# Where's the game?



## ridgetop (Sep 13, 2007)

Can you see it or them?


----------



## KineKilla (Jan 28, 2011)

107 views and no replies? I have to assume people can't spot it...I know I can't.

I thought I did but then I wasn't sure.


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

Appears to be an antler poking out of the trees about 1/3 of the way down from the top and toward the right side of the photo.


----------



## middlefork (Nov 2, 2008)

I was thinking antler almost dead center in the picture.


----------



## 3arabians (Dec 9, 2014)

I cant see it either. I gave myself a headache last night trying....

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

Looks like I can see at least 2


----------



## bowgy (Oct 10, 2007)

Looks like 2 looking out center right side.


----------



## goofy elk (Dec 16, 2007)

Guess I need a bigger screen..!...
Or glasses.lol


----------



## Catherder (Aug 2, 2008)

I can see the one center-right. That's it for me.


----------



## PBH (Nov 7, 2007)

all I see is dead-center on bottom


----------



## hunting777 (May 3, 2009)

center right


----------



## bowhunt3r4l1f3 (Jan 12, 2011)

Oh, yea 14 Heffalumps and Woozles. I see em.


----------



## ridgetop (Sep 13, 2007)

3arabians said:


> I cant see it either. I gave myself a headache last night trying....
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


Looks like you need some higher end glass. Some of the other guys are figuring it out. Hint: they are elk your looking for.


----------



## 3arabians (Dec 9, 2014)

ridgetop said:


> Looks like you need some higher end glass. Some of the other guys are figuring it out. Hint: they are elk your looking for.


Perhaps. I still cant see ****. I see the possible antler vanilla talks about and maybe an elk face dead center. Ill pull the pic up on my computer. Maybe its the small phone view thats making it hard. I hope I dont need glasses Ridge. That would suck and mean I'm getting old.....

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## CPAjeff (Dec 20, 2014)

3arabians said:


> I hope I dont need glasses Ridge. That would suck and mean I'm getting old.....
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


Judging by the picture you posted on another thread, showing your age, I hate to break it to you, but you are half way to 85!! Within the next few years, you'll be trading your shirt and jeans in for the Dickies overalls, be heading to the local coffee shop to discuss the weather with your retired buddies, and talking about how good the 70's were. . . it's all downhill from here! 

Ridge, I can see one antler for sure, and maybe something else. Cool picture - thanks for sharing!


----------



## ridgetop (Sep 13, 2007)

CPAjeff said:


> Judging by the picture you posted on another thread, showing your age, I hate to break it to you, but you are half way to 85!! Within the next few years, you'll be trading your shirt and jeans in for the Dickies overalls, be heading to the local coffee shop to discuss the weather with your retired buddies, and talking about how good the 70's were. . . it's all downhill from here!
> 
> Ridge, I can see one antler for sure, and maybe something else. Cool picture - thanks for sharing!


Also, wait until your kids keep pointing out all the game they're seeing and you can't see anything until you use your binoculars. Then it's time for glasses. I'll edit the picture when I get to a computer tonight. I'll zoom in on the elk in question.


----------



## MadHunter (Nov 17, 2009)

CPAjeff said:


> ... but you are half way to 85!! Within the next few years, you'll be trading your shirt and jeans in for the Dickies overalls, be heading to the local coffee shop to discuss the weather with your retired buddies, and talking about how good the 70's were. . . it's all downhill from here!


I am past half way to 85 and I am not even close to wearing Dickie's overalls or headed to the coffee shop to talk about weather or the 70's. Although, I do have a standing invitation from the 80 something guys in my neighborhood but I pass up on it because at 6am I'm getting ready to go to work (oh to be retired).

I blew this thing up and looked as closely as I could. I found wildlife everywhere. The only part without it is the sky blue band across the top. It's mostly green and brown and is hiding anything else that can actually move. Take a look....


----------



## stillhunterman (Feb 15, 2009)

My eyes ain't what they used to be...


----------



## ridgetop (Sep 13, 2007)

Ok, here's the two bull locations.
Who honestly found them.
Come on, confess.


----------



## ridgetop (Sep 13, 2007)

Here's a zoom in on the one bull that's in the upper right section.


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

I saw the one I described, missed the other. However, I never looked it it big on a computer screen, only my phone. Might not have made a difference.


----------



## KalebReese (Sep 5, 2016)

Ya i dont see anything on my phone


----------



## johnnycake (Jul 19, 2011)

ridgetop said:


> Ok, here's the two bull locations.
> Who honestly found them.
> Come on, confess.


I had found the upper right one myself, but didn't see the other until stillhunterman did his post


----------



## Catherder (Aug 2, 2008)

Vanilla said:


> I saw the one I described, missed the other.


Same here. I did have the benefit of a full sized screen though, but still only saw the one.


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

I missed it. Even on my full screen.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

I didn't see them until I blew up the photo and then I had to enhance it to see the antlers


----------



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

Nothing, I see nothing---but then again I have to feel for the slot in the front of my underware so I don't put them on backwards.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

Dunkem said:


> Nothing, I see nothing---but then again I have to feel for the slot in the front of my underware so I don't put them on backwards.


I'm glad that you said "slot"


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

I only saw three grey squirrels, and two chipmunks. Looked like the chipmunks were fighting over a Marshmallow.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

taxidermist said:


> I only saw three grey squirrels, and two chipmunks. Looked like the chipmunks were fighting over a Marshmallow.


I found that chipmunks actually prefer pieces of Snicker Bars. I tried peanuts, and potato chips with the Snickers and once they tasted that chocolate nothing else would do.


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

Critter said:


> I found that chipmunks actually prefer pieces of Snicker Bars. I tried peanuts, and potato chips with the Snickers and once they tasted that chocolate nothing else would do.


I think it's just the chubby munks that go for the chocolate.


----------



## ridgetop (Sep 13, 2007)

I thought this would be a fun little example of how glassing the thick stuff after the game had bedded for the day can pay off. It only takes locating a small part of the animal and then its the waiting game for it to stand up and or move into the open.
I've spotted several bedded bucks and bulls bedded in the thick stuff like this picture.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

I have actually spotted both deer and elk much the same way. Then I have tried to get hunting partners to where they could also see the animal to no avail. 

Now that the statue of limitations are way past I tell a little story. I was 13 years old and we were deer hunting in Spanish Fork Canyon. We were sitting on a hill and I watched a area all day and one thing just looked like a buck laying there in some oak brush. No one else that I was with could even make out a figure but I just knew that it was a buck. Well after watching it until just before sundown and as we were getting packed up to leave I asked if I could take a shot at it. So I took my cousins old 30-06 and put the x hairs onto what I knew was a buck and pulled the trigger while they watched. A couple of limbs broke off what they said was a stump and laid off to the side of the main trunk. By then they even had me thinking that it was just a stump. On our hike out we had to pass a little ways away from it so I walked over to see just what it was. When I got there I found that I had plugged a nice 4x4 buck right in the forehead with the antlers laying off to each side of it's head. 

They never doubted me again when I said that I could see a deer or elk laying down in the brush.


----------



## hazmat (Apr 23, 2009)

that was a tough one


----------



## bowgy (Oct 10, 2007)

Yeah, without bringing it up in another view I missed them. Bringing it up in Paint, I can see them now in the blue, the red circles were what I thought were two does looking out but in a different view program they look like branches.

That was a fun task though.


----------



## derekp1999 (Nov 17, 2011)

Here's a fun one I had two years ago...

I sat in this one spot for a couple hours and I'm pretty sure this little buck was bedded there the whole time but it took until the angle of the sun dropped just low enough to light up one of his little antlers before I was able to spot him.


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

I have friend that can spot critters like no one I've seen. I guess some just have that "gift". He's a poor shot, so, I let him shoot first. After he misses, I can see it and kill it.


----------

